# Dubia Problem



## Spreebok (Jul 4, 2012)

Hey all, I spotted a Doob the other night that had some sort of sack hanging out it's butt, it was dark so I just assumed it was an egg purse and didn't think much of it. However, I found today what I think to be the same Doob, a newly adult female, sitting out in the light as opposed to hiding, with well, cottage cheese bum. It was very lethargic, but alive, and after it had spent 5 minutes on it's back whilst I was cleaning out bits of veg and such, it did flip itself over. I've since put it down, but I got some photos before I did, anyone know what was wrong with it? I thought maybe some sort of prolapse, but it's hard to tell if it had more babies as I've got so many of the wee little thing.

I gently pushed on it's abdomen whilst it was upside down, and the lump didn't budge, so I dunno, any ideas?


----------



## snakelover13 (May 5, 2012)

Egg bound? (i am not sure tho)


----------



## Spreebok (Jul 4, 2012)

snakelover13 said:


> Egg bound? (i am not sure tho)


I dunno, it didn't look anything like the egg purse, it really did just look like someone had crammed some cottage cheese in there. It could have been though, maybe it ruptured or something. Main concern is that it could have been something contagious, as the colony is just starting to kick it into gear now after about 4 months, would be gutted to lose them all!


----------



## snakelover13 (May 5, 2012)

I would keep that dubia separate from the rest of your colony if you could try to remove the "cottage cheese" from her if it is possible to get a better look at it


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

i have had the same thing happen before its nothing worry about just leave the roach alone and it should go back into it 

apparently this is used to help cool down


----------



## Spreebok (Jul 4, 2012)

snakelover13 said:


> I would keep that dubia separate from the rest of your colony if you could try to remove the "cottage cheese" from her if it is possible to get a better look at it


Ah, well I got a bit hasty and put it down, as it was it was barely moving as it was, and like I said, I didn't want any potential to jeopardize the rest of the colony. If I come across it again, I may have a go at it, but to be honest, just looking at it was making me queasy, let alone trying to touch it


----------



## Paul112 (Apr 6, 2007)

popitgoes said:


> i have had the same thing happen before its nothing worry about just leave the roach alone and it should go back into it
> 
> apparently this is used to help cool down


I've seen full egg cases pop out to thermoregulate, but not this material.

I bought a batch of discoid roaches from an ebay auction once, and had this same 'cottage cheese' in every female. Most died relatively quickly. They had been fed mainly cat food until that point, so I considered it maybe due to large levels of protein.

What are you feeding your dubias?

Best,
Paul


----------



## Spreebok (Jul 4, 2012)

Paul112 said:


> I've seen full egg cases pop out to thermoregulate, but not this material.
> 
> I bought a batch of discoid roaches from an ebay auction once, and had this same 'cottage cheese' in every female. Most died relatively quickly. They had been fed mainly cat food until that point, so I considered it maybe due to large levels of protein.
> 
> ...


Hey Paul, sorry for the reply delay!

Up until now, I've been giving them fresh veg, things like spring greens, carrots, squash and so on. I've just moved over to giving them JCB High Protein Fish food, and carrots for water. I found this one before I changed foods, and I haven't come across any others showing symptoms yet, so I'm still unsure, as up until that point, they were not getting much protein!


----------

